# Raw and Perianal Fistulas



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

If any of you follow the Urgent Forum, you'll see there's a GSD at a NJ Shelter with Perianal Fistulas. Dog was tied to the fence when they arrived!!







Vet suggested putting the dog down, but they are going to try to treat him and asked for help. It made me wonder if any of you have had any experience with Raw helping with the Perianal Fistulas? Could diet be related? Nothing I read online addresses that issue.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.acvs.org/AnimalOwners/HealthConditions/SmallAnimalTopics/PerianalFistulasinDogs/

http://www.gsdhelpline.com/paf1.htm

I would want to look at a fish based diet maybe. 

There was a GSD on IMOM who did home cooked and homeopathic remedies and went into remission. You can find her under the name Rocky, I believe in Happy Endings (no pun).


----------

